# Old time farmer hats with full foam lining



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a customer insisting on a foam lined cap. One of the taller ones like farmers used to wear. Anybody know a source??


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

You mean like this?

Otto International, Inc. - Style: 39-165 - Polyester Foam Front High Crown Golf Style Mesh Back Caps


----------



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

They didn't want a mesh back. I've not seen them in any of my books


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Otto Cap #38-207


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Outdoor cap O-400


----------

